# How About Another What's It Worth Question? Single Six SS



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

After my other deal fell through, I went by the local pawn shop to look around. I was going to wait on a .22, but they have one I like. It is a stainless Single Six with both rubber and wood grips, both cylinders and has a 6.5" barrel. He is asking $300. I thought it was a little high, but I am new to the game. I have an old High Standard Single Six that my daughter and I have been having a ball with and want to move up.

I also had a question on how much the cylinder should roll when at rest. It seems to have some play. 

One more question. Is there a good resource online for used gun values so I don't make a pest out of myself every time I find one I like?    

Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

#1 your not a pest. The gun your looking at list new for $500.00 on the Ruger web site. So at a gun show you might get it for about $425 to $450. I would say $300 is a fair price if it is what you want. They are a fine hunting and plinking revolver.Here's a link to their page on them. Good luck.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAFamily?type=Revolver&subtype=Single Action&famlst=14


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does the slack in the cylinder make any differance? 

Thanks for the no pest reassurance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you mean by slack? Is it back and forth or when you try to roll the cylinder?
If you pull the hammer back in the cocked position the gun should lock up tight. With the hammer down the cylinder should lock. With the hammer pulled to half cock the cylinder will turn to the next cylinder. With the loading gate open the cylinder will turn free. There is a slight amount of play in the cylinder when loced up. Nothing to worry about unless it gets excessive or starts shaving lead.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am talking about with the hammer down and try to roll the cylinder. It has probably a 1/16" movement.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one that been that way since 1977 bought new and has God knows how many rounds through it. Has put more tree rats in the pot than you can shake a stick at. They are tough little guns.


----------

